# Cockapoo Owners Club Equafleece Photo Competition



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are pleased to announce our new photo competition in conjunction with Equafleece. 

The lovely people at Equafleece realise that there are many Cockapoos out there wearing their fleece coats and jumpers and have decided to offer the front cover of their 2012 catalogue to one of our member's Cockapoos hoto:. 

We would like a picture of your Cockapoo(s) wearing their Equafleece whilst out and about, whether rain, shine or snow, the choice is yours. In addition to the chance of a small slice of fame your Cockapoo will also win a new Equafleece :star:! 

Please see our competition page for further details on how to enter and the competition rules. http://​www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk​/​fun_stuff_equafleece_comp.html

Good luck! :twothumbs:


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ooooooh great! When's the closing date? We are due snow at the end of this month. Well done setting that up, brill idea! Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have set the closing date to the 10th February which should hopefully give plenty of opportunity for some good photos...fingers crossed for the snow!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

First picture in already


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Can you send in more then one photo??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Donna, we have limited it to two though.  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just to remind those of you with Equafleeces that there is still time to enter the photo competition!  We have had some great entries so far and would love to see more!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just to add can you make sure photos are clear and you can send in two.

So be creative!!!  get your poos out modelling


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive only just read this cant remember how many i sent in sorry.

When do we find out who's won?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Right everyone! You have until the 10th February until the Competition closes! Take advantage snow if you have it and take some fab piccies of your Cockapoos in their Equafleeces!

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/fun_stuff_equafleece_comp.html


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes and thanks to the Sharples family for their 2nd entry we have received today


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Our competition closes today!!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just sent in two pics of Billy, would love to see some of the entries!

H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Helen  I will be putting the entries on for everyone to see over the weekend.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The competition is now closed! Thank you to everyone who entered. All the photos are now available to view online and we will announce the winner once Equafleece have chosen the lucky Cockapoo! 

Equafleece Competition


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooh nice pics!

My favourites as the two pics with dogs in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh my what lovely photos, I would hate to choose!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Oh my what lovely photos, I would hate to choose!


This time round Equafleece are judging. Our last two competitions we judged and that was sooooo hard- but luckily we both agreed.

This one is a nice prize as well as winning a new Equafleece the winner is going in the catalogue.

Mine don't have an Equafleece but Sarah's Daisy does- but sadly we do not enter our own competitions- so we can only sit and watch others get the lovely prizes


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are pleased to announce that Equafleece have chosen Tony kent's photo of Alfie in his Dannimak as the winner of the photo competition.

Well done to Tony and thank you to everyone who entered.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Congratualtions


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Well done Tony and Alfie


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done - it really is a great pic!
H x


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much to everybody! We are delighted and surprised to have won because we would not have been able to choose a winner - everybody looked so good!! Alfie sends lots of woofs as well!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations - Alfie did look gorgeous in his photo


----------

